# You should really use a smartphone instead of your EOS camera...



## LDS (Jul 5, 2016)

..... it takes photos like a 5D3 + 70-200/2.8 IS II L. Really. Exactly the same. 

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/05/huawei_promo_photo_goof/


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2016)

: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martti (Jul 5, 2016)

No whatsapp on my 5DIII...


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Very funny. The worst part is it can't be that difficult to manipulate the exif data to make it say what you want. Stripping the data would have been the least of things. Apparently some folks aren't very good liars.


----------



## TeT (Jul 5, 2016)

i would guess its more right hand not knowing what left hand was doing...

somebody ordered pics, somebody else put the ad together with what they were supplied... Happens all the time.


----------



## RGF (Jul 5, 2016)

I would not be surprised if they ordered a set of high quality pro body pix and a similar pix shot with their phone.

When both were sent to the ad agency they probably decided to change the story line and show the pro pix as their own (normal advertising stretching of the truth).

Then they got caught.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah I was just going to post this! It proves what crap the Canon stuff is now that even a simple smart phone can produce literally the exact same image ;D .


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 5, 2016)

Still not at bad as Nikon using images in their booth at photography shows shot with its biggest competitor, Canon. LOL


----------



## slclick (Jul 5, 2016)

I knew I kept my mirror slapping, no good video taking, crappy DxO score, lousy DR, low FPS POS 5D3 for a reason....It's worthy of faking at the highest level!


----------



## tpatana (Jul 6, 2016)

Nokia did similar few years ago, they had long-ish video ad about how great their camera is. One reflection on the video showed the actual big rig they used to shoot


----------



## arcer (Jul 6, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Nokia did similar few years ago, they had long-ish video ad about how great their camera is. One reflection on the video showed the actual big rig they used to shoot



It was the Nokia Lumia 920. I got that phone near its release and am still using it. (All money used on Photography, not on phones) They were trying to promote its OIS technology, which is actually quite good IRL for a camera phone. It started getting wonky after I fell my phone from the 2nd floor accidentally. Phone got a small chip but it took a big chunk of the concrete. Looks like the Nokia legend is true. 8)


----------

